# Mesmerize 2.3.4 (root): Can I uninstall Media Hub, Voice Commands and Navigator?



## bh77a (Sep 1, 2011)

The title says it all in this one... I've been able to freeze the navigation program, but that doesn't seem to work for Media Hub and Voice Commands. I'd love to be able to uninstall them completely. Can this be done, and if so, how?

Using Samsung Mesmerize, Gingerbread 2.3.4 w/ root access, but otherwise stock ROM

Thanks in advance!


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

You should be able to without issue. You can use aq root uninstall app from the market or you can remove them manually with an app like root explorer. Just remove them one at a time and that way if you have any issues you know which one caused it.

Also. When you remove voice commands. You're going to start getting alot of force closes. This is normal. Just reboot the phone by holding power and volume up for about ten seconds. If that doesn't work do a battery pull


----------



## bh77a (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks. I was able to disable Media Hub using AutoRun Manager. That didn't seem to do any good for Voice Commands, so I'll do some more digging on it.

Thanks!


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

There is an app in the market for free called root uninstaller. You should be able to do everything you want to do with that app.


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

or you can check out my post in developer forums , " EH09_STRIPPED_(essentials) GingerBread 2.3.4" all the useless apps have been taken out, still has voice commands. theres only about 18 or less stock apps


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

dsk04 said:


> or you can check out my post in developer forums , " EH09_STRIPPED_(essentials) GingerBread 2.3.4" all the useless apps have been taken out, still has voice commands. theres only about 18 or less stock apps


lmao so you finally admit it's the same thing as using root uninstaller to remove the apps? Good.


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

akellar said:


> lmao so you finally admit it's the same thing as using root uninstaller to remove the apps? Good.


you couldnt even come close, that's why you jealous, and clean out your ears there


----------



## SRGaudio (Aug 19, 2011)

Or just do it through titanium backup, that way, if u want you can make a backup at the same time, and bring it back if you decide you want it later. I use Titanium to uninstall all my system or onboard stuff


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

I like bloatware freezer. Bought it a while back. It worked on every app, every time., and because the app is only frozen it can be easily defrosted. App was like $2


----------

